# Stihl TS 460 quick cut



## Hammertime (Oct 11, 2004)

Hey everyone.

I have had several sthil ts 460 cut off saws over the years and I have always thought they wern't overly snappy.

REcently my current one was running very low on power and sputtering a bit.

I changed the air filters and plugs with no result so I removed the exhust screen and cover and bingo a real "hot saw".

Any long term problems with doing this? Should I fatten it up a bit or just leave it? Does any one know what the carb adjustmentes on this saw should be?

Thanks again!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You can run it with out the spark arrestor, but I would put the cover back on. Spark arrestors may be required by local regulations and are required on all federal properly. They are also considered part of the emmisions system on newer equipment and are required to be in place. Most of the 2-Cycle equipment I service no longer have them. They are easy to clean with a propane torch, just heat them up cherry red and blow them out with compressed air the carbon will come right off. You can then reinstall them on the equipment.


----------

